# Hoyt Nitrum turbo Vicxen edition for sale



## meg_charles (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I am selling my Hoyt Nitrum Turbo Vicxen edition. It's an amazing bow and in great condition, just decided to go a different route. It is a RH #2 cam set at 26.5" draw and is 40-50#. I'm selling it with the Hoyt two piece quiver and my 8 inch bee stinger stab. I just recently replaced the strings with teal and black X-It wire firststring strings. I'll send the pink accessory kit with it, currently has the black one on there. Asking $700 shipped.


----------



## Hoyt-U (Aug 8, 2016)

Where are you located? does the bow have any dings, scratches etc.?


----------



## Curtisweaver2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Pm.sent


----------



## Curtisweaver2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Is this bow still availible.


----------



## meg_charles (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry guys! Just sold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

